# reiser4 problems...

## fimbulvetr

Hey ya'll. I realize reiser4 is extremely experimental and it's so bad I shouldn't even run it. If you're going to reply and tell me that, don't bother.

Anyway, I'm currently running the nitro patchset:

```
Linux danv 2.6.11-rc4-nitro1 #2 SMP Fri Feb 18 11:48:28 CST 2005 i686 Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 3.00GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linu
```

And I just made a reiser4 partion on hda3, a spare part.

```
mkfs.reiser4 /dev/hda3
```

Then, I mount it:

```
mount /dev/hda3 /mnt/foo
```

After I did all of this, I naturally wanted to play around with the new partition, so I copied a big (80mb) file over there.

It copied all of it. Following this, I did an ls -la and my machine rebooted on me. 

I can replicate this every time. If it's mounted and I'm doing normal ls and cp on the partition, it (reliably) reboots.

My questions are:

How do I prevent the reboot long enough to read the error?

Can I dump the error from the console to a dump file?

How do I tell if it's an oops or panic?

If I get this info perhaps I'd be able to either figure out my issue, or provide some valuable debugging information to the reiser4 developers...

Thanks

fim

----------

## Jake

reiser4progs 1.0.3 has at least one known issue. 1.0.4 should be released any day now with fixes.

If you can reproduce the problem on the current -mm kenrel with reiser4progs-1.0.4, try enabling debugging and see if you get anything. When I was reporting AMD64 bugs, debugging prevented full crashes and provided useful output. If, at this point, you get useful output to your logs, please report the bug to reiserfs-list. If it still totally crashes, you can investigate logging to a serial device (another computer connected via null modem cable) or network.

----------

## fimbulvetr

thanks for the reply jake, I'll certainly use 1.0.4 and I'm compiling -mm as we speak.

Should I use the default gentoo  v2.6.11-rc2-mm2 mm? 

So there's no way to prevent it from just rebooting?

I'm also trying to get qemu to work, but I'm not having any luck just yet.

BTW, if I enable debugging, I'm always stuck with this, and I can't seem to find a solution:

```

  LD      .tmp_vmlinux1

fs/built-in.o(.text+0x69fbe): In function `is_last_frame':

fs/reiser4/debug.c:525: undefined reference to `kswapd'

fs/built-in.o(.text+0x1d9d49): In function `linvfs_decode_fh':

fs/xfs/linux-2.6/xfs_export.c:65: undefined reference to `find_exported_dentry'

make: *** [.tmp_vmlinux1] Error 1
```

-fim

----------

## bet1m

use -cko, -ck overloaded  :Wink: 

http://kem.p.lodz.pl/~peter/cko/

----------

## Jake

 *bet1m wrote:*   

> use -cko, -ck overloaded 
> 
> http://kem.p.lodz.pl/~peter/cko/

 

-cko could introduce other variables. -mm is just as bad or worse, but it's the offical Namesys supported version.

A more conservative alternative would be to patch vanilla with http://people.msoe.edu/~maciejej/patches/reiser4_from_2.6.11-rc3-mm2_for_2.6.11-rc4.patch.bz2

EDIT: about the rebooting- debugging might catch something and bail out before the reboot, potentially leaving you with a zombie cp processes but otherwise working machine

----------

## Morimando

Just un-1337 me.. you didn't activate 

CONFIG_IOPRIO_WRITE

or use 4k Stacks (Kernel hacks) ?

if you havent been to that kernel hack section till now go there and check if it is activated by standard (might happen), dont remember what kernel it was, but one kernel i compiled (did at leat 6kernels throughout the week) had that activated, i didnt check the section, coz i thought all would be deactivated by default, and after boot i had problems that resemble your's

c ya

----------

## fimbulvetr

Hey, so I ended up going with cko.

Looks like it's stable, much more stable than the nitro was (meaning I can actually write more than one file to a reiser partition).

The reason I picked it was because this:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=251449

Was claiming that cko was stable with p4 HT, which is what I have and use...

I'll post again if there are any more problems, but for now I'll ask the nitro guys...

----------

## rmh3093

i would say most reiser4 problems are not actually reiser4 probs..... just like u experienced here!!!

reiser4 kicks ass

----------

## John5788

 *fimbulvetr wrote:*   

> Hey, so I ended up going with cko.
> 
> Looks like it's stable, much more stable than the nitro was (meaning I can actually write more than one file to a reiser partition).
> 
> The reason I picked it was because this:
> ...

 

ive had problems with p4 HT and reiser4 on nitro-sources. i just gave up and used reiserfs. good enough for me until reiser4 is part of the kernel code at kernel.org

----------

